# Peugeot RCZ R



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure this will degenerate into the usual RCZ bashing that seems to be par for the course on here, but this review of the new R certainly sounds like Peugeot have got it right this time. It's also worth reading the other PH articles on the involvement Peugeot Motorsport have had in the development of this car. I think Audi could learn a thing or two.

http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=28864


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Spandex said:


> I'm sure this will degenerate into the usual RCZ bashing that seems to be par for the course on here, but this review of the new R certainly sounds like Peugeot have got it right this time. It's also worth reading the other PH articles on the involvement Peugeot Motorsport have had in the development of this car. I think Audi could learn a thing or two.
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/news/default ... ryId=28864


Doesn't look bad - quite a bit of power from a 1.6L too !

Daz


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

Could be quite a good car, the miss us has an RCZ which is a really nice car but is a bit 'woolly' for me personally. If they've sorted the handling out to go with the extra power should be pretty decent.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

I really like RCZs, and this model is what the range has been crying out for. Some proper pace to match those looks. The lack of power in the other models would have been the only aspect putting me off owning one. Well that and the price


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

Looks like it will have some much needed go to go with its show now


----------



## Thorpy (Sep 15, 2013)

Quite some power from a 1.6 to be fair. Dont think id own one personally but seems like theyre going in the right direction.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Love the back end of these cars.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Love the back end .


You would :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

380mm discs Alcon calipers and an LSD - that sounds fun


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Impressive stats, but I don't like the looks.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Go stand in the corner, the looks rock :lol: :lol:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Go stand in the corner, the looks rock :lol: :lol:


In my opinion they dont, I imagine its like one of the rejected ideas when they were brainstorming how the mk1 TT would look. :lol:

Sorry but I know everyone compares the two but that's how I see it. One of the worst bits is the horrible curved rear window. And the way the boot juts out too far. And the lion on the front :wink:


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a soft spot for Peugeot... Back in the day their hot hatches were the tits. Ok, they were no VAG rival quality wise but weren't fat and bloated like Golfs of the day were. Mine never let me down.
The RCZ was another concept, like the MK1 TT, they said would change for production. I love the fact the roof survived. 
The concept actually started out as a pick up, hence the long looking rear deck.
A friend is checking one out (not an R obviously) at the weekend, not a car I'd consider now but I'm curious.
Re the RCZ R, I like it and I love they fact they are having a go


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

When this goes on sale here in Ireland next year their talking round the €50k mark,about €3k cheaper than the new Golf R.

Both of them would want to be epic cars to justify those prices


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> One of the worst bits is the horrible curved rear window. :wink:


I think this actually looks quite good - but, it is a pain in the ass cos when driving in the rain water channels down the centre of the rear screen making rear visibility very poor!


----------

